# How Stacy Welling got her job.



## Buddy Parker (Apr 29, 2006)

There's no dening that the Stacy Welling appointment left a lot of people in the U.P. scratching their heads. Political B.S. at it's worst. I see another thread on this subject ended up locked.

Let's all try our best to keep this one open.

My best guess is sympathy played a big part in this appointment. A liberal female Governor and a dead Grandfather DNR officer.

Here's the story of Stacy's dead Grandfather as told by the
[SIZE=+3]North American Wildlife Enforcement Officers Association[/SIZE] 



> It was on opening day of the Upper Peninsula bear season in 1972 when another officer died. Officers Gerald Welling and William Maycunich were investigating illegal bear hunting at the Hermansville dump when the Sept. 10 incident occurred.
> 
> A truck had been seen shining for bears in the dump, and when it began to leave, Welling approached from the front while Maycunich came in from the side. They announced they were conservation officers, and ordered the vehicle to stop.
> 
> ...


Gary Johnson off scott free and Ken Viau, the driver, does only one year. That's why Jenny Granholm gave Stacy Welling her job. No doubt about it.

Please opine.


----------

